# Favorite Dollar Tree finds?



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

My favorite Halloween supply store is the Dollar Tree (where everything is a dollar). Suits my budget. Things that I get are

Glass cylinders to display small treasures
fake hair
fake fingernails (much better than cutting up bits of plastic because they're curved)
garland skeletons
dolls and toy animals to reconstruct into props
LED lights

What is everyone else's favorite cheap finds?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I like their selection of moss at the store closest to us. They always seem to have 4 or 5 different types and package sizes....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

The plastic rats for sure.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Creepy cloth for a buck! It has so many uses.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

the cheapo crows.. funny how something so cheap and simple can make something look so creepy.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have bought the lil fake fingers, hands, crows, rats, picture frames, pictures, black roses, webbing. They have some skulls that I bought a box of that I am going to make better because they are not that great. But they can be toyed with. Creepy cloth and moss is always cheap there and I buy oodles of that. I love The Dollar Tree, the employees at my local store know me and know to give me a call when they are starting to put out their Halloween stuff. <3 Gotta love great customer service.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the shrink wrapped organs.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I got the severed ears, fingers , and eyes and the silver metal plate and made a gross plate. It looks pretty good for everything being a buck! I also got a couple of the crows, hey they are 5-10 dollars at other places , they might be a little bit bigger but still fit the job. i also got a couple of tombstones, they make great fillers in the graveyard.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

I picked up up a couple of the severed hands and feet for my hangman prop.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I came across these finger lights. I thought I'd give them a try to maybe spotlight something. Turns out, they're pretty birght in the dark. Each color is that color of light. Each has a piece of elastic on it so you can hang or attach to something. I might go pick up a couple more.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Copchick said:


> I came across these finger lights. I thought I'd give them a try to maybe spotlight something. Turns out, they're pretty birght in the dark. Each color is that color of light. Each has a piece of elastic on it so you can hang or attach to something. I might go pick up a couple more.


I saw these and was wondering if I can rig them some how to make a light like that. Great minds.


----------

